# Driver for Umax Astra 4100 scanner?



## pratheeshps (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a *Umax Astra 4100 USB Scanner* which is pretty old (8 years old).I have lost it Driver CD & now I found trouble in using it since there is *no driver* available from the support site.

Thousands of people are having the same issue as I found when I browsed through various forums & none of them had any solutions.

Someone suggested a software called *Vuescan* & it didn't help.The *Generic Driver* for the USB scanner in my Windows 8 Laptop is showing errors in device Manager & it can't find the Device Driver.

Could anyone know the solution to this?

*If anyone have the the Driver CD with you ,could you please upload the Driver which would be of great help ?*


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 20, 2013)

Have you tried Windows searching online ? Go to device manager and click on update or install option. PC will ask you whether or not to search on internet, allow it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

try this:
Umax astra 4100 usb scanner driver for window 7 - Drivers - Windows 7


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 21, 2013)

meetdilip said:


> Have you tried Windows searching online ? Go to device manager and click on update or install option. PC will ask you whether or not to search on internet, allow it.


Yes ,i have tried that but no new driver is found in the search.



whitestar_999 said:


> try this:
> Umax astra 4100 usb scanner driver for window 7 - Drivers - Windows 7



Sure, Let's check it if it solves the issue



whitestar_999 said:


> try this:
> Umax astra 4100 usb scanner driver for window 7 - Drivers - Windows 7



Driver installs fine on compatibility mode but there is a compatibility issue.I have run the driver in compatibility mode in Windows 8.1 & it installs fine.

Whenever I try to connect the scanner,it shows error like *"Do Not support OS Installation" **"Can not init RunDRV".*

Is there any workaround for this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2013)

drivers for xp usually works upto windows 7 but for windows 8 i doubt there is a compatible driver for such an old device.unless it is must i suggest getting a new scanner or if you are willing to sacrifice ~2gb of hard disk space then you can use vmware player to install XP in a virtual machine & then connect your usb scanner to virtual machine XP & install driver there to make it work.


----------

